

Waiting for Android’s inevitable security Armageddon - noondip
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/08/waiting-for-androids-inevitable-security-armageddon/

======
stephengillie
Suddenly this feels like running a Windows PC just before Blaster came out.
Are we going to have an explosion of anti-virus and firewall and other
security apps in the coming years?

~~~
francoisblavoet
I doubt it, we already have Play Services for that. Without root access,
AntiVirus are not really useful on Android.

------
gjolund
Can we please stop calling Android open source.

